
Lockheed Martin Reveals Plans for Sending Humans to Mars - kungfudoi
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lockheed-martin-reveals-plans-for-sending-humans-to-mars/
======
SCAQTony
I believe that asteroid mining would be more worthwhile and a base on the moon
to process the bounty would be far cheaper and safer.

